# IVF Clinic Ethics Committee??



## ErIndoorz

My IP's and I are stuck...
We've done our agreement meeting
They have 7 embryo's already
Everything is signed and sealed... but not delivered!

They have moved clinics to make things easier for me and have had their 1st meeting today. They've been told that even though everything is done, the embryo's ready & the surrogate in place (ie, ME!) - we will have to wait for an 'Ethics Committee' to have their twice yearly meeting (next 1 being in December!) before any decisions will be made whether or not we can have IVF there! 

Has anyone come across anything like this before?? 
Are all fertility clinics the same??
Any help on this would be most appreciated! 
Thanks :wacko:


----------



## hopeforamirac

cant believe your clinics ethic commitee only meet twice a year.
its very rare they turn you down tho, they just like to make sure you are doing surrogacy for the right reasons.

i have been a surro twice and im with COTS so feel free to message me :)


----------

